# Warwoman WMA any good?



## CornStalker (Oct 3, 2011)

Has anyone heard any beay reports out of warwoman? Is it worth hunting?


----------



## archerholic (Oct 3, 2011)

I was there this past weekend for a day and a half. I heard of some seeing bear. There is one bear that was listed on the checkout sheet. I haven't seen any bear but have seen some bear sign. Be sure you are in shape and ready to make some long steep walks.


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 3, 2011)

Went up this weekend with a buddy that knows the area fairly well. It was too windy way up on those ridges. Long story short, I basically almost had to stop on the walk in to puke. Your butt had better be ready for some climbing if you go there..good lawd that place is steep and not for the faint of heart.


----------



## CornStalker (Oct 4, 2011)

buckeroo, Where did you go, Wilson's Knob? 

A biologist said someone had been posting pictures earlier of different bears they had seen at Warwoman. But I haven't seen them...

0 bear kills there last year.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Cornstalker.  Keep in mind that asking for a location is not something that's shared.  As for Warwoman itself, as already mentioned, there is sign and there are bear to be found.  But just like what's been mentioned on this thread, and several other threads, you have to be willing to put in the walking time to find the bear.  It doesn't matter if you go to Tallulah Gorge, Warwoman, or any of the other WMA's, you have to climb the ridgetops and you will find bear.  A good topo map followed with a good satellite view map, along with a great set of broken in boots, and you will encounter sign...and hopefully bear.


----------



## JWilson (Oct 4, 2011)

CornStalker said:


> buckeroo, Where did you go, Wilson's Knob?
> 
> A biologist said someone had been posting pictures earlier of different bears they had seen at Warwoman. But I haven't seen them...
> 
> 0 bear kills there last year.



Asking someone where they hunt in like asking about them about love life with their wife. Its none of your business.


----------



## CornStalker (Oct 4, 2011)

Guys, let's not jump to conclusions... Look at why I was asking him. I'm just trying to get a feel for the terrain. He didn't say anything about finding sign or bear----just steep climbs and puking.

So, you're correct--it's none of my business. But I don't know why I would want to go to an area where there are other hunters....that doesn't really help me....

I appreciate your concern though....


----------



## 3CB (Oct 4, 2011)

Go up Billy cabin road. Turn left up Warwomen Bald. When you reach the top turn right. If you reached that point you have seen most of Warwoman WMA.... Good luck getting a bear out of there!!! Hard enough getting a deer out. Once spent 9 hours dragging one out of that Heck hole!!!! Very few animals killed on that WMA ever see the check in station.


----------



## bcwalls (Dec 6, 2011)

Where is Billy Cabin Road?


----------



## blownz28 (Dec 7, 2011)

We hunted around the food plots. Also a workout getting to some of them on the side of the mountain. Always saw bear sign but never saw any big enough to shoot.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 9, 2011)

bcwalls said:


> Where is Billy Cabin Road?



There is no Billy Cabin "road". Billy Cabin is on Hale Ridge road and that is probably what he was talking about.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 9, 2011)

I think I heard of  a report of the big fella up there in WarWoman from somewhere...............dont remember exactly. 

If you go, try a few tree knocks for me?:cow:







Seriously


----------



## huntrat (Dec 13, 2011)

some friends and i are going to the late season buck only/bear hunt in january.  saw lots of sign last year but no bears.  beautiful place,  i can see where it would be tough to drag something out of there.


----------



## sneakynoshoulders (Sep 27, 2017)

*Running pointers for grouse*

Keeping in line with the original question at hand, does anyone know if you are allowed to run pointers for grouse on this wma? I try calling the wrd, seems like the folks answering the phone don't understand my question. They keep advising me that only certain wma's allow bird dog training.... this I completely understand. I have yet to get a direct answer as to whether or not I can actually hunt with dogs during small game season. My assumption is that hunting with dogs would be allowed where training with dogs is allowed, however, again, that question specifically hasn't been answered for me. 
And again inline with the original thread topic, is this a place where I can find grouse? 
Thanks


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes, you can hunt grouse with your dogs on Warwoman. Plenty of grouse up that way.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 27, 2017)

https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/ap...b243795d0&extent=-83.406,34.87,-83.195,34.989


----------

